# lures



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

well I decided to start making lures again for a limited time. these are the first two so far.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

the first two


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Super good finish job!


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice


----------

